# A good start to a Mac collection&storage. (Pic heavy!)



## imthebeesknees (Dec 1, 2010)

So first I'll give you a little background information:  I have been into MAC for as long time, however where I grew up was almost 2 hrs away from a Mac counter.  So up until I moved to a bigger city I have only bought a few items, I bought quite a bit from the barbie collection, but lost a couple items...

  	Anyways, so here I am now... I've been 'hardcore' collecting MAC for about 4 months?  So I don't have too much yet.. slowly I am trying to convert my makeup collection to mainly Mac, but I also do like other high-end products like MUFE, Kat Von D, Benefit, Urban Decay, Nars, ect.  But just like most of you, my main love would have to be Mac.  

  	..  And unlike most of you I am not as tidy as I should be, but I am getting better, generally as a rule, I have 8-10 Mac lipsticks/lip glasses in my purse at any given time, so there is probably a couple items missing lol.

  	I hate my vanity set up, I reallly really want the MALM by Ikea, but the closest Ikea is an 12 hr drive away.   ...but hopefully one day...because I really do hate the look of wood. 

  	...So here we have it, my collection&set-up (for now) lol 
  	Oh and sorry for the poor picture quality..i needs a new camera.






  	Ewww, so much wood going on here... lol.




  	So here is my favorite thing to collect...blushes... this is just my Mac blushes...I need more.. 




  	My Benefit Blushes/bronzers... <3








































































































  	Thanks for looking dolls!! <3


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice stash. I couldnt imagine living so far away from a MAC, but such is life in the maritimes i suppose


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 1, 2010)

Ooops i need to delete this thread..as i have two of the same threads posted for some reason... i wonder how i do that? lol


----------

